# Snow roosters



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Went out to sight in the rifles last night. Happen to see some birds near a small patch of cattails. My dog was with so I thought we would give it a try. Well me hardly got going with the snow crunching at our feet and they started getting up. One young bird stuck around a little too long but the long tails were too smart. Should be a lot of good late season hunting if we don't get too much snow. It is really a challenge to outfox a smart late season rooster. Ever tried a rooster call and a robo rooster!! Just kidding!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

yep, I'll admit it, I did try a rooster call AND a hawk screamer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Dick I use a rooster call regularly and a hawk call also, thye work for me.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Now boys rooster calls in my younger days where intended to attract the female speicies? What are you guys up to?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Our younger days are long past, thank God. Both of those calls are in ditch down by Edgely. On purpose.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Where are you from DJ?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I live in Southeast North Dakota. I don't need any hens coming to my call. Explain how and when you might use a rooster call and no smart remarks!!!. And the hawk, please explain!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The theory behind the rooster call is to get them to answer you back, disclosing their location. The hawk screamer is to prevent them from flushing too far ahead of the dog as they believe a hawk is over them. That's the theory. From the companies that make calls. And you should see my tackel box.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

It actually makes sense, but just something else to get in the way. I actually enjoy not knowing where the birds are, they scare the hell out of me when they flush.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday I invited a young fellow that I met on nodakoutdoors for a short pheasant hunt. He was a better sportsman than I was a guide.  Nick, your coupon is reuseable.

This morning while having breakfast in a small town cafe an old pheasant hunter approached and started to visit. He had tips on this and that and when we got around to ammo, he recommended 12 ga Fedral Premium Mags 2-3/4" 4 shot in a 1 3/8 oz load. He was shooting a 2 3/4", and he gave a handfull to try. Those are some smokin' shells. The roosters held tight today and I had no cripples. I gotta get some of those.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yeah I've had a lot fewer cripples with that load which is nearly identical to the load I reload for Pheasants. I tried 1 1/4 ounce loads of 5s this year and had a lot more cripples than usaul. You can get beeper collars that emit a hawk call ( instead of a beep) to keep pheasants from flushing wild when you have a wide ranging pointer. A beeper collar is the next thing on my wish list.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Copper plated 1400 FPS 4's, in a 1 1/4 ounce load are deadly. Don't need to lead them very much. Shot some that were 10 years old, still had the price tag on em. Crazy how much cheaper lead was back then, accounting for inflation and what not...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick,

Obviously better sportsman doesn't include better aim!  That dog, Gus was a heck of a lot of fun to watch, and especially on that first pair, hen and rooster. I was ready, but geez, I just couldn't connect. It was a load of fun, and I had a great time. That short flush rooster, well, that got me a little red. Must have been the cool weather and the wind...or something!?! :-? Whether I took three shots and missed or would have bagged three roosters, it didn't matter, I had a great time, appreciated your hospitality and your insight into the outdoors. Believe me, I will call over Christmas break for a second round of roosters and if we have time, some hardwater angling.

All in all a great afternoon afield...Dick and I also talked about trying to get a NoDak group meeting together sometime, nothing too serious, just maybe a weekend meetup at Devils Lake, stay at the casino, playing some cards and going ice fishing this winter. Maybe the rest are as interested? Let us know...maybe we can make a weekend out of it this winter.

As for me now, I have a couple of classes tomorrow and I am off to see my grandma, and my aunt, uncle and cousins in Watford City...and to hunt grouse and pheasants while my mom, dad and brother are off to Florida for turkey day. Man, you know you have the fever when you turn down a trip to Florida to go hunting roosters!

In closing, be thankful for all you have, and may you remember all your successes and blessings this Thanksgiving and may your worries be far behind you. And say a quick prayer for those who can't be here because of their selfless sacrifice for their country, their countrymen's safety and democracy during this season.

All the best, and shoot straight (basically reminding myself there!)


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Havn't had a chance to get out because I had knee surgery last Thur. Just a scope so nothing too serious. Some may call it old age but it would be a cold day in ... before I would admit that! Went out after work last night which is about 45 minutes of shooting time and ran into the mother lode of birds. My dog and I walked about 150 yds and it was time to go home. First two birds were a double of which the second buried into a patch of grass and then took of like a bat out of ... when the dog finally figured out where he was hiding. Doubt that I would get that bird without DJ. After a short walk the last bird got up and a longer shot knocked him down. Three shots, three birds. Sorry about the gloat! Its going to be a great weekend at this spot and probably very few hunters! One of the birds was a beautifull golden colored bird. Seems like we get a couple of these each year. I called up my friend, Lowell Tripp who is the upland game biologist for the state of North Dakota and he said there are golden pheasants that have been released over the years by various organizations and that the ringneck does have some color variations. Lowell is a great guy and dedicated to his job which is typical of our game and fish dept. I would be very carefull before I say something negative about this organization. Beautifull coloration on these late season birds. Lowell also said there are probably no Sichan birds left. Said it wouldn't be a Sichan if it had a ring around it's neck. He actually said it has been a relatively quiet year for them which is a tribute to all the sportsmen who enjoy the great outdoors. We obviously hear about all the negatives but there have been some great days in the field and we are lucky enough to be able to be a part of it. North Dakota, you've got to love it. Great place to live, great place to visit.


----------

